# اذا انتصرت علي اللي بتحبها يبقي انت فعلا فوزت لكن لو مقدرتش علي دي يبقي انت مفوزتش



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

*إهرب من خطاياك المحبوبة 



ليس الخاطئ هو الإنسان الذى يسقط فى جميع الخطايا ، وبهذا السقوط الكامل الشامل يهلك.

ولكن تكفى خطية واحدة يكون ساقطاً فيها ، هذه تلوث نفسه ، وتكون سبباً لهلاكه خطية يحبها
تمثل نقطة الضعف فيه . وتكون خطيته المحبوبة هذه هى العائق بينه وبين الله .
إن انتصر على هذه الخطية بالذات صار منتصراً فى حياته الروحيه ،
وإن انهزم فيها فلا منفعة لكل انتصارته على باقى الخطايا الأخرى .
هذه الخطية تمثل مدخل للشيطان الى قلبه وإرادته ، وينبغى أن ينتصر فى هذا الميدان 
بالذات الذى هزمه فيه العدو ، وغالباً ماتكون نقطة للضعف هذه هى النقطة المتكررة
فى كل إعترافاته،كلما ذهب ليعترف بخطاياه.

نقطة الضعف هذه تذكرنا // بثقب واحد فى السفينة مهما كانت السفينة هائلة ورائعة، 
ولكن هذا الثقب الواحد يكون سبباً فى غرقها .
كذلك // بقعة واحدة فى ثوب تكون كافية لتوسيخه مهما كان جميلاً ونظيفاً فى باقى أجزائه.
يذكرنا هذا بقول الكتاب :" من حفظ كل الناموس ، وانما عثر فى واحدة فقد صار مجرماً فى الكل"
(يعقوب 25:10)
فما معنى هذه العبارة من قول الرسول وكيف نفهمها 
تفهمها بسؤال واحد تحتاج ان تجيب عليه وهو:" هل انت تحب الله"
بحيث لايوجد شئ يبعدك عنه فإن وجد شئ أى شئ يكون هو المشكلة فى حياتك،
وهو نقطة الضعف فيك. أو هو خطيتك المحبوبة التى تنافس الله فى قلبك .
إن الله يقول " ياإبنى أعطنى قلبك " فلو كان قلبك فى جهة اخرى بعيداً عنه تكون هذه الجهة 
هى العائق الوحيد الذى يعوقك عن الصلة بالله.

كثيرين يعزون أنفسهم بأعمال بر لهم ، يتذكرونها لتغطى هذه الخطية ولكن الله لايقبل هذه التغطيات. 
فالخطية لاتمحى بأعمال بر أخرى ، وإنما بالتوبة .

لذلك لاتضل الطريق ، فحيثما توجد خطيتك حاربها وقاومها، ولا تقل سأصوم يومين ،
او سأعطى أموالى للفقراء ، كل هذه لايقبل منك إن كنت لاتزال مستبقياً الخطية فى قلبك ،
إنما واجه حقيقة نفسك فى صراحة . وأستفد دروساً لحياتك من قصص الكتاب :-
+ كان إبراهيم أبو الأباء كاملاً فى كل شئ وباراً ولكن وجدت نقطة ضعف فيه وهى الخوف 
وبالخوف وقع فى خطايا.
+ وكان بطرس تلميذ الرب قديساً عظيماً وكانت فيه نقطة الضعف وهى الإندفاع.
+ خطية الجسد التى ضيعت قايين ، وخطية الكبرياء وحدها أسقطت كثيرين، 
+ وكذلك خطية الزنا. 
+ وربما إنسان تكون فيه فضائل كثيرة ولكن يسقط لعدم ضبط لسانه حسب قول الكتاب:
" بكلامك تبرر ، وبكلامك تدان". 


فى توبتك، ركز على هذه النقطة بكل جهادك، وكل صلواتك ، وكل ما تأخذه من معونة النعمة
فإن انتصرت عليها يخاف الشيطان من محاربتك فيما بعد، وبتركك هذه الخطية المحبوبة ليك .
تعبر عن أن محبتك لله هى تقود حياتك وليس حبك لشهواتك.

أحذر من أن تحتفظ بهذه الخطية المحبوبة وتقول للرب :-
" احبك يارب من كل قلبى " لكن أترك لى هذه النقطة وحدها ، نقول لك هذا مايدل على أنك 
لا تحب الله من كل قلبك .
إذا يوجد له منافس فى قلبك هى هذه الخطية بالذات وأنت تحبها أكثر مما تحب الله.
وكأن الله يقول لك :- قد وضح لك الآن الميدان الحقيقى الذى ينبغى لك أن تحارب فيه 
وهو هذه النقطة بالذات لاتضع لنفسك برنامجاً روحياً طويلاً تسير فيه .
إنما ركز فى الميدان الأساسى سواء بالهروب أو بالحروب خذ فى جهادك درساً من داود النبى:
لاتقل انا انتصرت على جليات الجبار وهزمته وانتصرت على الدب والأسد وأنتزعت منها الفريسة 
وأنتصرت فى مطاردة شاول لى .
... لاتقل هذا ، إنما قل : ميدان حربى هى بتشبع وهناك يجب أن انتصر 
وليكن الرب معك .
___________ _____




​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

تستاهلي عليه تقييم

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مارس 2009)

دنا كنت بحسب حضرتك شاعره بس طلعتى شاعره وكاتبه كمان

رائع جدا بجد جميل جدا ومش بس يستاهل تقيم ده يستاهل تثبيت 


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب 

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

*لك أن تحارب فيه 
وهو هذه النقطة بالذات لاتضع لنفسك برنامجاً روحياً طويلاً تسير فيه .
إنما ركز فى الميدان الأساسى سواء بالهروب أو بالحروب خذ فى جهادك درساً من داود النبى:
لاتقل انا انتصرت على جليات الجبار وهزمته وانتصرت على الدب والأسد وأنتزعت منها الفريسة 
وأنتصرت فى مطاردة شاول لى .
... لاتقل هذا ، إنما قل : ميدان حربى هى بتشبع وهناك يجب أن انتصر


جميل جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا
> 
> تستاهلي عليه تقييم
> 
> شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع​*



*مرسي يا كوكو  علي المشاركة وعلي التقيم
ربنا يباركك يا اخي

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (24 مارس 2009)

*جميل جدا

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ايديك
*​*
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

موضووووووووع ممتاز ياراجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك



اهــــــــــرب لحيـــــــــــــــاتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (24 مارس 2009)

_موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> دنا كنت بحسب حضرتك شاعره بس طلعتى شاعره وكاتبه كمان
> 
> رائع جدا بجد جميل جدا ومش بس يستاهل تقيم ده يستاهل تثبيت
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة يا مينا
بس للامانة الموضوع مش كلة من دماغي انا اقتبست جزء يجي نصه تقريبا من موضوع معرفش صاحبة ولو اعرفة كنت كتبت  وكملت علية رايي 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *لك أن تحارب فيه
> وهو هذه النقطة بالذات لاتضع لنفسك برنامجاً روحياً طويلاً تسير فيه .
> إنما ركز فى الميدان الأساسى سواء بالهروب أو بالحروب خذ فى جهادك درساً من داود النبى:
> لاتقل انا انتصرت على جليات الجبار وهزمته وانتصرت على الدب والأسد وأنتزعت منها الفريسة
> ...



*كليمو
مرسي كتير الك علي تشريفك

اللة بيعطيك الف عافية​*


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا بهاء علي مشاركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع اختنا العزيزة رجعا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي يا وليم علي المشاركة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع اختنا العزيزة رجعا*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
> *سلام ونعمة*​



*مرسي كتير لمشاركتك الجميلة يا  جو

الرب يبارك في حياتك 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

*مرسي لمشاركاتكم الجميلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع
ميرررسى يا قمرررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

*ينقل للمرشد الروحى​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*مرسي يا هابي
دام لي تواصلك عزيزتي​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير يا راجعة ليسوع
المسيح يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير يا راجعة ليسوع
> المسيح يباركك



*مرسي خالص يا ديدي
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------

